# MinWax instead of Johnson for iron top ?



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

I searched the forum for what to use to protect a cast iron top, and I can see Johnson paste wax is recommend. I went to the local HD to get some, but they only have MinWax paste wax - it does say it is all natural, so I assume I can use that instead. Is that a correct assumption ?

Jesper


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I've used Minwax on my old arn for years here in SW Florida, and we have a bit of humidity. It's worked fine. 
This is on old arn. Not sure how it works on China iron. All iron isn't the same. Duck Sauce might work better!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't use wax on surfaces that come in contact with wood. Topcote works better than wax...no wax or silicones.

Not only do some waxes act like silicone, but have it as an ingredient. Others may have similar ingredients such as PTFE (Teflon). Contamination from waxes or wax like substances on machine tops like a table saw can go a long way in a shop. A simple scenario would be a piece of wood gets cut and comes in direct contact with the substance. Airborne debris from that process becomes ambient. Further machining such as planing, jointing, or sanding disperse dust into the air, which some will float for a while and land just about anywhere.

It's resting place could be the next item to be finished, or some area that will further cause contamination. This is a real issue, if you do any degree of finishing in the shop.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I've never used Minwax but, Trewax from ACE does the job. So does Top Coat. 
My work regime dictates that nothing receives a finish right off the saw. There's usually several other bladed tools, some abrasives and a Lacquer thinner rub down involved before the finish is applied. Contamination is not a concern in my shop. Well, except for coffee stains.

Gene


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Most of the paste waxes are about the same.

Usually Johnsons can be found in the supermarket, Minwax in HD but I've not noticed Tree Wax in any stores. (That's not to say there is none but I've not been looking for wax.)

If you're in the NorthEast, there is always 'Butcher's Bowling Alley Wax". They say that BBAW is the cat's meow when it comes to wax. 

Me? I've been using Johnsons since forever.


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Glad I just came accross this.. Today I cleaned my top with topcoat, did it twice actually with a scotchbrite pad. Was planning on waxing it too.. Last time I used the wrong type of wax(had silicone) but got lucky it didn't seem to hurt anything.. I'm not sure if I'm doing the top coat right.. I just spray it on and use the scochbrite(green abrasive side) and spread it around and scrub it around to clean up the surface.. then I wipe it off with a paper towel and kinda buff to make it shiny.. I went through a ton of paper towels turning them brown and copper color from rust.. I did that a 2nd time using a cotton cloth instead of paper towels. I have some swirl marks on the surface from the wax I put on the top last year. What's the best way to buff the top to get imperfections out??


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Six of one, half dozen of the other...as long as it's a pure paste wax with no silicone, it should fine.


----------



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

I found Johnsons Paste Wax in the clearning area at Home Depot.

I went there to get some powder cleanser for stainless steel called "Bar keepers friend" (which by the way worked wonder on our stainless steel cooktop) and according to the label "It will even remove rust, and is great for cleaning stainless steel", so *maybe* it can be used to clean off the top before waxing it.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Check Lowes, they carry Johnsons paste wax.
Tom


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

I bought my Johnson paste wax online. Google is a wonderful tool!


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

I use minwax on my tools and many finished projects as well.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I just posted a review of the Boeshield products (Rust Free, and T-9). Being a long time fan of Johnson's Paste wax in the yellow and red can I must tell you that the Boeshield products blow the socks of Johnson's paste wax and any other rust remover I've ever used.

If you are interested buy the small kit @ like 20 bucks. It's more than enough for every tool in a well equipped shop.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rev. A (Jan 29, 2021)

autoBrad said:


> Glad I just came accross this.. Today I cleaned my top with topcoat, did it twice actually with a scotchbrite pad. Was planning on waxing it too.. Last time I used the wrong type of wax(had silicone) but got lucky it didn't seem to hurt anything.. I'm not sure if I'm doing the top coat right.. I just spray it on and use the scochbrite(green abrasive side) and spread it around and scrub it around to clean up the surface.. then I wipe it off with a paper towel and kinda buff to make it shiny.. I went through a ton of paper towels turning them brown and copper color from rust.. I did that a 2nd time using a cotton cloth instead of paper towels. I have some swirl marks on the surface from the wax I put on the top last year. What's the best way to buff the top to get imperfections out??


You can handle the swirl marks just like on a car, a little water and plenty of elbow grease with a micro-fiber cloth. I don't think they're any issue to leave alone for woodworking. If you used Johnson's you would never have such a problem, it's so soft.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

_Ogre said:


> Rev a appears to be a spammer. He needs to be given the boot


What makes you think so?

gmc


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

GeorgeC said:


> What makes you think so?
> 
> gmc


Posting in 5 different threads of the same topic that have all been dead for a decade gives that impression


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would think that he/she just has an interest in that topic.

George


----------



## Rev. A (Jan 29, 2021)

GeorgeC said:


> What makes you think so?
> 
> gmc


What did I say that would make you say such a thing? I hate spam and anything I write on here is to instruct in good ways I've found to do things. Always open to suggestions for a better way and disagreement is great for discussion.
Rev. A


----------



## Rev. A (Jan 29, 2021)

GeorgeC said:


> What makes you think so?
> 
> gmc





GeorgeC said:


> What makes you think so?
> 
> gmc


What did I say that would make Ogre say such a thing? I hate spam and anything I write on here is to instruct in good ways I've found to solve problems. Always open to suggestions for a better way and disagreement is great for discussion.
Rev. A


----------

